# Anavar PCT



## peteh (Jun 7, 2007)

Have just started 40-60 mg ED anavar, start on 40 may finish on 60, depending on gain. I can only run this for 5 weeks as i have to go back to work, and no gym/time to work out. Im 27 5'11' 78kg, i dont wanna gain too much weight as i train MT, which is one of the reasons i decided anavar + this is my first cycle and im a bit of a wuss.

I did a fair amount of research before deciding on anavar, and thought PCT would not be necessary. However, i have read some articles over the last couple of days where it states PCT should be done with all steriods!

So now im a bit confused:confused: will i need to PCT with this dose and period. If so what should i use ? for how long ? and at what dose?

I know i should have found this out before i started ....bla bla bla no flames pls cos im very sensitive...garrrrr:rolleyes:

Cheer in advance for any advice.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

when using any steroid with a large enough dose to cause muscle growth their is a negative effect on the HPTA so PCT is required...

with such a small course i believe you would get away will doing just Nolvadex like so...

Start PCT the day after you finish the Var

Days 1 - 14 = 40mg Nolva ed

Days 15 - 28 = 20mg of Nolva


----------



## Jimmy_Cricket (Aug 3, 2006)

yip, i was on var at 60mg/day and after a few weeks i was geting shutdown and having peni probs stopped right there and took nolva and a few shots of hcg and was back in no time!


----------



## peteh (Jun 7, 2007)

Thx for clearing that up guys


----------



## leeston (May 30, 2006)

what about chlomid, is this required? ( I have some you see and in a similar position to pete h).


----------



## ARNIE (Dec 19, 2006)

i think its better to do pct if you have done any androgenic steroid over a few weeks,do 150 mg clomid for 1 to 2 weeks and do 100mg per day for 2 more that should be enough for anavar.


----------



## leeston (May 30, 2006)

so would you recomend doing both at the same time or just nolva OR chlomid?


----------



## ARNIE (Dec 19, 2006)

sorry leeston but i re edited my post for the question.but ive used both and they worked well together but i dont think you need to if you have only got clomid use it,but nolva is better as you take less and it has a better effect on natural test than clomid so if you can choose id run the nolva at 40 mg for a week to 10 days and then at 20 mg for 2 weeks


----------



## Aftershock (Jan 28, 2004)

As the guys have said Nova only will be fine.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Clomid can give some bad sides including depression and blurred vision definatly not what i want in PCT..


----------



## ARNIE (Dec 19, 2006)

the vision thing i heard was only at high doses for long periods but i do think that nolva is better but if i couldnt get nolva i would use clomid without worry for 4/6 weeks


----------



## dodged (May 18, 2007)

i had vision problems very fast with clomid i will stick to nolva from now on (thats just me not advising it as im no expert)but i am going to look in to other types of pct that are not as common just to see what other options are out their


----------



## ARNIE (Dec 19, 2006)

yeah the vision thing is a medical side effect so it does happen,but for short runs i dont think its a big problem but if i had the choice i would always use nolva over clomid


----------



## leeston (May 30, 2006)

hi guys, would you take the chlomid and nolva first thing in the morning, last thing at night or split?


----------



## Aftershock (Jan 28, 2004)

I would split it mate.


----------

